# BABY POWDER -not just for your BUNS!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

In the field or at trials I always have a small bottle of baby powder - hold it high give - out a small puff - and you will know what the wind is doing - for me this tells how far PIKE should range to cover a field - PIKE has a giant nose - big ears - loose jowls - loose skin in the chest area - these are all scent collectors - HUNT well & HUNT often


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Forgive me for reviving and old thread... Wilson is six months and had giant loose jowls, huge ears, and a ridiculous waddle. He also happens to be excellent in the field -- superb nose for pheasant scented dummies with little more than my amateur attempts to get him to "find the bird." No clue that all this extra skin was part of his strong nose. I'm tickled to find there is a connection -- but cab you explain it? Why do these "scent collectors" help him work better in the field?

Here's a photo of the boy today with his new Easter toy!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

And I just found this of his jowls!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's like REM said... All that loose skin collects and holds the scent. I've heard that said about Bloodhounds, too. Part of the reason they are so good with their noses is that they have abundant scent collectors... long ears, loose skin. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM, I use flour. The Deer don't pick up the scent as much as talcum powder.  Plus, as you know, you can then add some water and cook a nice damper in the fire at lunch stop..........


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks mswhipple.. I had no idea. Aren't these creatures amazing?


----------

